# DI Vessel, BHAF & ONR



## Justanothersept (Sep 2, 2016)

Hey all, 

I’m thinking of finding a decent hand pump sprayer with autofoam pre wash

Rinse down once I’ve brought a DI Vessel 

ONR with multi mitts with resin water in bucket and maybe a final rinse. 
Seem ok ? 

Also regarding a DI vessel, would a 4.6 litre tank do or 7 litre? For me doing 1 wash every 2 weeks or so for 2 cars


Or would I be better off with the small RO system since not using too much to benefit from tank 

Any advice would be great not really got people to bounce ideas off. Thanks in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

